# Oddball Rims



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a set of 28 inch wheels here with a project. I'm not sure what they are. They are all steel and do not have any wood or cladding type build. Are they crescent type beaded or G & J clincher or something like that? They came with a decent single tube Goodyear tire and some crusty old white wall that has no lettering on it. One rim is loaded with glue but when I scrape, I find a tiny gap in the side of the rim, almost for a clincher tire, but very small. Pictures attached.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 1, 2012)

Ive seen those on late teens to 20's bikes. I believe they take single tube tires. In the Columbia catalogs they are called "Steel Cement Rims".


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 1, 2012)

They are usually heavier than hell too.......


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes they are for single tube tires that would glue on just like with the wood clad.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 1, 2012)

*Early safety bikes?*

They remind me of single tube steel rims that came with early 1890's safety bikes, transition between solid tire safety bikes and the softer pneumatic safety bikes if you will.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting- they're laced to a Model W and a Model C New Departure. They are indeed pretty heavy. They do seem to have held up pretty well and are pretty straight.


----------



## Wcben (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like the rim on the front of my Racycle... Blue and I compared mine to the original wheel on his Pierce as shown in this thread: 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ish-will-do-My-Racycle-restoration#post152544


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Looks like the rim on the front of my Racycle... Blue and I compared mine to the original wheel on his Pierce as shown in this thread:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ish-will-do-My-Racycle-restoration#post152544




They do look a lot like those.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is a page from a circa 1930 catalog. Hope this helps but I would say the rim in question would have been around for a while. Looks like you have the type "H".


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> This is a page from a circa 1930 catalog. Hope this helps but I would say the rim in question would have been around for a while. Looks like you have the type "H".




I think that may be it- Crescent type H. I think these were originally red. I may be able to get that house paint off and see what's underneath. I do see some red peeking through.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea, I would say crescent style H. Do you have plans for them?


----------



## slick (Aug 1, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread but what's the best cream colored modern tire for G&J rims??? I have a pair i need tires for.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 2, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Yea, I would say crescent style H. Do you have plans for them?




I have tentatively figured on putting them onto the motobike in the bashed chainstay thread, assuming I can effect some sort of repair. They came with that project as part of a complete bike, so ideally I could manage a repair of some kind and keep it all together.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30349-Chainstay

Any thoughts on frame repair are also appreciated in that other thread.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just thought I'd follow up on this thread. Yes, they appear to be Crescent Type H, and the bike appears to have been a Westfield-manufactured item. I'll be taking these wheels to Trexlertown for sale/swap. I'm not enthusiastic about the state of the frame on the bike, and if I can't be 100% confident in the frame while riding it, I will never be entirely comfortable riding the thing. It's a shame because the other parts were all salvageable, including the all metal single tube rims/wheels. I'll be taking the frame and fork as well to sell for pretty cheap- maybe someone else can do more with it than I can.


----------

